# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  مشکل در چاپ با پرینتر حرارتی(8سانتی)

## mshirdelcs

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت اساتید محترم.

من یک گزارش رو می خوام با پرینتر حرارتی avasys arp-001 که عرض کاغذش 8 سانت هست چاپ کنم بعد از نصب درایور این دستگاه هنگام چاپ گزارش ، دستگاه کاراکتر های بدرد نخور رو به صورت سریالی(پشت سر هم) چاپ می کنه.مشکل چیه؟

فونت متن گزارش Tahoma هست.
ممنون از کمکتون.

----------


## شاپرک

من يه مشكل ديگه با پرينتر حرارتي داشتم اما وقتي پرينتر رو به عنوان پرينتر پيش فرض انتخاب كردم مشكل حل شد! 
فكر نكنم مشكل از فونت باشه!!!

----------

